# New photos of Squeaker



## Adell Equine (Jun 21, 2008)

I got some new photos of our 2008 silver black mini colt. I was wondering if you could tell me what you think of the photos. And of him?

Bloodlines

Sire - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/hale+farms+big+kahuna

Dam - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/subres+fancy+showgirl

Photos



























Thanks


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 21, 2008)

What a huggable cutie!!

(Hey, those peonies are great, too



)


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2008)

He is adorable and the flowers are beautiful


----------



## Adell Equine (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks! I like those flowers too, they are a nice backdrop when I can use them.


----------



## twister (Jun 22, 2008)

Your baby is sooooo huggable, I like the flowers too





Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Jun 23, 2008)

He's cute! Love the ' peachy ' bum.


----------



## Adell Equine (Jul 1, 2008)

Would you shave a foal if its not over hot? If it was for sale?


----------

